# Could a .doc.js file pose a malware threat?



## Sud Sil (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi,

Would anybody please enlighten me about files with the extension ".doc.js" which I found in a spam email? More importantly, could this file be a malware :sad:?

Thank you!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes! This can be malware. Double file extensions are a common way for malware to come in via email. Most people don't have file extensions viewable by default, so all they would see is a .doc file.

Scan a file at VirusTotal to see what it is.
https://www.virustotal.com/


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

And .js is a javascript file. That's a script, not a document. Very dangerous.


----------



## Sud Sil (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replys. Since I did not see the .js extension, I opened the zip file, unzipped it, and clicked the file(on my phone). It took me to a root folder where it was copied to. My nexus 5 isn't rooted btw. Haven't seen any abnormal behavior, but I went ahead and changed all my saved passwords. What should I do?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can always right click it and then click on properties to find the full file name - including extension.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download and install MBAM on your Android device and run a scan, this will check for any recently created malware.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.malwarebytes.antimalware&hl=en

If nothing is found, then you can remove MBAM and use a real time antivirus like this one:

https://antivirus.comodo.com/antivirus-for-android.php


----------



## Sud Sil (Nov 23, 2014)

I already ran MBAM and also have avast installed. None of them showed any malware present. But here's my question, do they scan root folders too?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Sud Sil (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay thanks


----------

